# Green Hair Algae?



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

anybody?


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Hair algae thrives even in healthy plant conditions if I recall. I think healthy plants will outcompete them eventually but if you don't have enough, they may still be there. Algaefix works really well on it but just watch the dosing and dose gradually over a few hours. Fish and shrimp do not like it. If you notice stress, water change immediately. 

So first, add more plants, if that dont work, you can try a blackout but I think algaefix is probably the more surefire way or eradicating it. I hate advising the use of chemicals but i had a hard time with hair algae as well and my plants just were suffering too much from the algae so I needed soemthing else. Algaefix did it for me.


----------



## boosted23 (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a bad algae problem like this. I finally dose algaefix just like puong said. Slow over a couple hours. Then cut back my lighting and my ei dosing to a quarter of what i was doing. It erradicated most of it and now i dont get an infestation anymore. I also added more fast growing plants to help.


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

My tank is heavily planted, I couldnt put another plant in there if I wanted to.

Also, I have very fast stem growers that will typically grow 3+" in 7 days.

Complete dwarf sag/hairgrass carpet

I cant use AlgaeFix because I have shrimp.


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

My tank


----------



## puopg (Sep 16, 2012)

Yes algaefix will probably do a number on your shrimp. I have seen 0 deaths on cherries and lots before. So it is definitely a possibility. I think the only other option you have is either swipe those shrimp outta there then algaefix, algaefix anyways but hope for the best, "1-2 punch" (look it up on the algae thread) or blackout and manual removal. I don't see much other options since hair algae is hard to get rid of.


----------



## boosted23 (Mar 3, 2013)

I see how much you are dosing but what is your schedule on dosing it? I do macros 3 times a week at a quarter of what i was doing and micros the same alternating days. Cut back the ei dosing and cut back/lower lighting. Also dose algae fix a quarter dose every 2 to 3 hours and watch your shrimp to see if it affects them. This is what i did in my puffer tank and its pretty much cleared up.


----------



## boosted23 (Mar 3, 2013)

All of these plants and substrate was covered in algae about a month ago and i was doing weekly 80% w.c. With vacuuming. It would return full force within 4 days even with excel. Now look at it


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

boosted23 said:


> I see how much you are dosing but what is your schedule on dosing it? I do macros 3 times a week at a quarter of what i was doing and micros the same alternating days. Cut back the ei dosing and cut back/lower lighting. Also dose algae fix a quarter dose every 2 to 3 hours and watch your shrimp to see if it affects them. This is what i did in my puffer tank and its pretty much cleared up.


Sunday - 50% Water Change + Macros
Monday - Plantex & Iron
Tuesday - Macros
Wednesday - Plantex & Iron
Thursday - Macros
Friday - Plantex & Iron
Saturday - nothing


----------



## taniner (Aug 10, 2010)

Looks very similar to BBA but yours is green. If its anything like bba its a very difficult algae to get rid off. Try spot treatment of hydrogen peroxide in a syringe... usually not more than 3-4ml at a time. If it works, you'll notice the color change and dye off. On the heavily covered leaves, youre better off cutting them and discarding.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boosted23 (Mar 3, 2013)

Do the 1-2 punch with excel and hydrogen peroxide. Your dosing schedule looks good. Try cutting the amount yiu use to about half and see if that curbs it. You can always slowly work your way back up until you see algae again. I cut back to 25% and all my plant took off like a mother. My amazon swords were maybe 12" with 4 leaves each and now have doubled in height and leaves. As all did my stems when i cut back.


----------



## happi (Dec 18, 2009)

you are adding too much iron IMO, only dose csm+b EI, this algae grow even faster when using DTPA iron. if your tank have fast growing plants then you might get away with using too much iron.

EDIT

if you decide to kill it with excel then you might melt some of that sagtaria plant, correct me if am looking at the right plant.


----------



## watercage (Oct 12, 2009)

Ive cut my ferts back about 50% and I see an improvement.

The driftwood is clean and the algae is starting to recede from the anubia leaves.

My tank is dirted with Miracle Grow as well....maybe that with the dosage of EI was too much?

As an unfortunate possibly related side-note: I lost all my shrimp. About 8. Not sure why unless it was from the Excel I was dosing.


----------

